# Been nice knowing you all..



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm off to my underground bunker now. Beware the apocalypse! :shock: :lol: ;-)


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I would have thought you'd be out on the SUP, waiting for the tsunami


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

And good to meet you Davey.

I want to go paddling, with a hookup.

trev


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

:shock:


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Let me know what happens.


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

I think i will be on the water as much as possible tomorrow, that way when the tidal wave comes, I just float over it, and start living like Costner in Waterworld :lol: .


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

I'll be at work. Nothing worse could possibly happen. :?


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

Was that the four horseman I just saw


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

I also should point out that seeing as how the world revolves Round the USA
we won't meet our maker till Saturday


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Bludymick said:


> I also should point out that seeing as how the world revolves Round the USA
> we won't meet our maker till Saturday


Is everyone still alive?

trev


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

damn

i just bought some green bananas


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

indiedog said:


> Errrr, what was the point of Secret Santa then??


open yours now then


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

StevenM said:


> Zed said:
> 
> 
> > Let me know what happens.
> ...


I got her number off the wall.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Zed said:


> StevenM said:
> 
> 
> > Zed said:
> ...


Sure it wasn't Jonny?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

anselmo said:


> Sure it wasn't Jonny?


We're all god's children in the dark


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

scater said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > Sure it wasn't Jonny?
> ...


some of us are devils spawn


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm in the UK, so at least I'll get an extra 12 hours


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

After my third glass of wine, I don't give a toss.

Hang on....I do. I had a kayak for sale. Bugger.

trev


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

keza said:


> I'm in the UK, so at least I'll get an extra 12 hours


I'm in Ireland so me too


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

anselmo said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in the UK, so at least I'll get an extra 12 hours
> ...


I'm heading over to Cashel (The Rock) for xmas. (wifes family)


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

keza said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > keza said:
> ...


bring your wet weather gear - you'll need it
(if the world hasn't eneded of course)


----------



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

I think this is how it really happened.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

Davey G said:


> I'm off to my underground bunker now. Beware the apocalypse! :shock: :lol: ;-)


and only 18 short of 10 grand... :lol:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

cjbfisher said:



> Hello? Anybody there? Am I the only one to survive?


Nup. I'm still here. They may have got this wrong.

At least they left us with this:

http://www.google.com.au/imgres?imgurl= ... w&dur=2981

trev


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

kayakone said:


> cjbfisher said:
> 
> 
> > Hello? Anybody there? Am I the only one to survive?
> ...


It's still 45 minutes away


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

45 minutes is up... whats the next guess :lol: :lol:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

anselmo said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > cjbfisher said:
> ...


Yeah Nick, but I've got plenty of mayonnaise, if if they're wrong I going to Palmy on Monday.

Cheers Frosty

trev


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

11.13 GMT been and gone

those crazy Mayans
what will they think of next?


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

anselmo said:


> those crazy Mayans
> what will they think of next?


If you ask me it happened when the Spanish won...the World Cup.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

A least Grinner's bananas will ripen now. I was quite worried about that. :lol:

trev


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

The world ended here about an hour ago, how was it for you ?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

keza said:


> The world ended here about an hour ago, how was it for you ?


It nearly did end here. Killer cut a massive hole in my BARRACUDA with an angle grinder spinning at 12,000 rpm. You have to see this Kerry (probably in another thread, when the mod is finished). It will be called a Barrastealth, or maybe a Stealthcuda. 

trev


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

kayakone said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > The world ended here about an hour ago, how was it for you ?
> ...


My money is on the rod tube.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

kayakone said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > The world ended here about an hour ago, how was it for you ?
> ...


Yes I was amazed at how steady my hand was after the big end of the world drinking session I had last night. 
You looked a little worried when the grinder came out, it was all good, I had my eyes closed too :lol: . 
Cheers 
Ron.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

killer said:


> [Yes I was amazed at how steady my hand was after the big end of the world drinking session I had last night.
> You looked a little worried when the grinder came out, it was all good, I had my eyes closed too :lol: .
> Cheers
> Ron.


"I had my eyes closed too :lol:."

Now you tell me you had your eyes closed. :shock: I was on the phone to the Salvos Helpline.

trev


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

I was cleaning out the fridge today & found a jar that had stamped on the label "Use by 21/12/12".

It was Mayanaise....


----------



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

Good old happy Jesus!


----------

